# I love me some Christina....



## aziza (Mar 29, 2007)

but this cracked me up!

http://movies.msn.com/movies/Undress...701&photoidx=2

What caught my attention:

*Sadly, she didn't take a hint from the title and wisely strip down to a simple, sexy (hold the skanky) ensemble and scrape off the MAC counter that exploded on her pretty face.*

I kinda gasped and went "Ooooo...no they didn't!" in my head


----------



## medusalox (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahahaha!That made my day!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Mar 29, 2007)

I read that at work today and thought the same thing!!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 30, 2007)

lol!!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, even drag queens don't wear this much makeup!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA this cracked me up...


----------

